# Seed Cover



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

I know that Peat Moss is the Holy Grail of seed covering. Outside of some using Seed Aide, most people are using peat moss.

The problem I have is that it's expensive. I haven't found a local way to get it in bulk so I'm relegated to 3.0cuft bales at $10-13 a pop.

Has anyone used anything else? I was actually looking at pine shavings that are used for animal bedding--very off the wall I know.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

I use saw dust.

Don't mind the tire ruts in the picture. That is a whole different story. I just helped my Co worker seed his lawn. 14k. We bought 12 yards of sawdust for $10 per yard from local saw mill. We hauled it. He only ended up using like 6 yards.

Before. April 2015










After. August 2017


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I used peat moss and it was expensive. Just for my smaller area I spent about $170. I'll definitely be considering saw dust for next year's reno.


----------



## Fronta1 (Jul 11, 2017)

Great tip on the sawdust but 10/yd is 3x more than peat moss...???


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Roosterchest said:


> I was actually looking at pine shavings that are used for animal bedding--very off the wall I know.


A yard = 27 cu ft

27 cu ft of peat moss is the same as 9 bales. Wards price for the saw dust is 1/9 of peat moss.

HoosierDaddy on ATY used pine needles in his reno. So it is not that off the wall.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

I use the grass clippings and thatch from scalping/dethatching before seeding. Always have exactly enough


----------



## 01redcrew (Jun 16, 2017)

i like bagging some clipping and using them to


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> I use the grass clippings and thatch from scalping/dethatching before seeding. Always have exactly enough


That is _brilliant_! 
That probably wouldn't be a good idea if some of those clippings were from weeds, would it? What if those weeds were dead?


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

social port said:


> j4c11 said:
> 
> 
> > I use the grass clippings and thatch from scalping/dethatching before seeding. Always have exactly enough
> ...


Yeah if you have a lot of weed seed in there don't do it, and especially Bermuda that would be a disaster. But if it's nice clean grass from your own lawn you're good to go.


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> I use the grass clippings and thatch from scalping/dethatching before seeding. Always have exactly enough


Sweet idea! I have very few weeds in the back. I think I will go this route.


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

I've used peat in the past and it worked well. This year I am seeding on an incline and I'm a little worried about washout if we get rain. I thought about peat with a Tackifier, but then I talked with someone at site one landscape, and they recommended this product.

http://www.hydrocovermulch.com/products/triplestart™-3-1-advanced-technology-mulching-granules

It's a mulch product made of paper and wood fiber with a Tackifier included. You can use it with a hydro seeder or spread with a spreader per the instructions. It's around $18 per bag, and a bag is supposed to cover 1000 sq ft. It might be worth a look if you have a site one nearby. I'll post results when I use it early next week.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

RockyMtnLawnNut said:


> I've used peat in the past and it worked well. This year I am seeding on an incline and I'm a little worried about washout if we get rain. I thought about peat with a Tackifier, but then I talked with someone at site one landscape, and they recommended this product.
> 
> http://www.hydrocovermulch.com/products/triplestart™-3-1-advanced-technology-mulching-granules
> 
> It's a mulch product made of paper and wood fiber with a Tackifier included. You can use it with a hydro seeder or spread with a spreader per the instructions. It's around $18 per bag, and a bag is supposed to cover 1000 sq ft. It might be worth a look if you have a site one nearby. I'll post results when I use it early next week.


So you don't need peat moss with this product? I feel like if you didn't have perfect coverage in a big rain you'd lose seed. If it works for you I'd definitely be interested in the results!


----------



## Roosterchest (Aug 3, 2017)

> It's around $18 per bag, and a bag is supposed to cover 1000 sq ft. It might be worth a look if you have a site one nearby. I'll post results when I use it early next week.


Sounds like a very reasonable price. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> RockyMtnLawnNut said:
> 
> 
> > I've used peat in the past and it worked well. This year I am seeding on an incline and I'm a little worried about washout if we get rain. I thought about peat with a Tackifier, but then I talked with someone at site one landscape, and they recommended this product.
> ...


Supposedly not as the granules expand to cover the area. I'll post pics and let you guys know how it goes.


----------

